# New Toy to Play with....Bowl Chopper!



## indaswamp (Jan 20, 2021)

This thing is a BEAST! Must weigh 60-70#...easily...











Bringing the blades to my uncle to sharpen (he is a knife maker, has the know how) then after a good cleaning and sterilizing with sani star I will be making some mortadella!


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 20, 2021)

Cool, I have the same one.


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 20, 2021)

Ive been looking for a deal on one for years! Nice new toy!


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 20, 2021)

Have never seen one ( living under a rock ), but watched a short video. Pretty darn cool. . .


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 20, 2021)

Emulsified meats made easy. Very nice addition.


----------



## JC in GB (Jan 20, 2021)

Very nice.  I Will never be getting one of those...


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 20, 2021)

Sweet.   I have been waiting on a Hobart one cheap.  Dont think it will ever happen.


----------



## motocrash (Jan 20, 2021)

Nice! Looking forward to your capabilities being raised a notch


----------



## Cajun Smokes (Jan 20, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> This thing is a BEAST! Must weigh 60-70#...easily...
> View attachment 481197
> 
> View attachment 481198
> ...


Silly question, what the heck is it? Lol


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 20, 2021)

Cajun Smokes said:


> Silly question, what the heck is it? Lol


It's a bowl chopper for making emulsified meats like bologna, mortadella, hotdogs, liverwurst, etc...


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 20, 2021)

Sowsage said:


> Ive been looking for a deal on one for years! Nice new toy!


Oh, I did not buy it. It's on loan to me. It never gets used where it was at so I asked to borrow it in exchange for cleaning it up and a free blade sharpening. They said ,"Sure".


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 20, 2021)

Cajun Smokes said:


> Silly question, what the heck is it? Lol



Think Food Processor on Steroids! It great to emulsify meat, but it an amazing Chopper. Couple of times a week i had to make a Hundred Pounds of Coleslaw. Thats 24 jumbo heads of Cabbage and 20 pounds of Carrots. NO WAY, that was going to be Hand Cut and Grated. In the Chef Biz, we call them Buffalo Choppers. Core and Halve the heads, two passes through the Blades and you got minced cabbage. Turns 2 hours of Hand Cutting into 20 minutes start to finish!



indaswamp said:


> Oh, I did not buy it. It's on loan to me. It never gets used where it was at so I asked to borrow it in exchange for cleaning it up and a free blade sharpening. They said ,"Sure".



Bro your life just got way easier. Don't know if you have used a Buffalo Chopper before but with  the time savings and high production volume, you'll be Shipping Mortadella and Hotdogs to friends in other States,...JJ


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 20, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Bro your life just got way easier. Don't know if you have used a Buffalo Chopper before but with the time savings and high production volume, you'll be Shipping Mortadella and Hotdogs to friends in other States,...JJ


Place I am borrowing it from got the idea they would use a buffalo chopper to 'pull' pork butts....that didn't work out as well as they planned. Been sitting unused for 10+ years.


----------



## Smokin' Hoogie (Jan 21, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> This thing is a BEAST! Must weigh 60-70#...easily...
> View attachment 481197
> 
> View attachment 481198
> ...


Oh I see. It's like a miniaturized version of the big commercial ones you see on Diners / Drive-Ins where the place makes their own sausage. VERY Cool!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 21, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> Place I am borrowing it from got the idea they would use a buffalo chopper to 'pull' pork butts....that didn't work out as well as they planned. Been sitting unused for 10+ years.



They would have been better off with a Hobart Stand or Floor Mixer. The slow paddle would break the meat nicely. 
That Buffalo Chopper would just turn Butts into Baby Food! Yuk...JJ


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Jan 21, 2021)

That's awesome!  I want one!


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 21, 2021)

Nice score!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 21, 2021)

Very cool!
Al


----------



## Cajun Smokes (Jan 21, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> It's a bowl chopper for making emulsified meats like bologna, mortadella, hotdogs, liverwurst, etc...


Gotcha, now im little more educated


----------



## Cajun Smokes (Jan 21, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Think Food Processor on Steroids! It great to emulsify meat, but it an amazing Chopper. Couple of times a week i had to make a Hundred Pounds of Coleslaw. Thats 24 jumbo heads of Cabbage and 20 pounds of Carrots. NO WAY, that was going to be Hand Cut and Grated. In the Chef Biz, we call them Buffalo Choppers. Core and Halve the heads, two passes through the Blades and you got minced cabbage. Turns 2 hours of Hand Cutting into 20 minutes start to finish!
> 
> 
> 
> Bro your life just got way easier. Don't know if you have used a Buffalo Chopper before but with  the time savings and high production volume, you'll be Shipping Mortadella and Hotdogs to friends in other States,...JJ


Wow that is pretty impressive


----------



## zwiller (Jan 21, 2021)

Nice!  I love me some big toys but those things scare me.  Maybe there's a kill switch on the lid or something...  Truthfully, I was pretty blown away with my results with a double grind so emulsifying gear went farther down the list.  That being said I know you do big batches and can see you benefiting from it even just chopping and mixing.  From memory reading Marianski they generate a lot of heat and chipped ice is mandatory but you probably knew that already.  I am big fan of buffing stuff and would go nuts on it.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 21, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> That Buffalo Chopper would just turn Butts into Baby Food! Yuk...JJ


And that is exactly what happened, and why it sat on the shelf for 10 years.


----------



## 73saint (Jan 21, 2021)

I am so jealous!


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 21, 2021)

Well, after looking the machine over, the hand nut that holds the chopper blades on the shaft is stripped. It is an all aluminum piece. I will talk to my buddy that is a machinist and get his thoughts, but I'm fairly certain the hole can be oversized and have a threaded brass sleeve  pressed in. Project Mortadella is on hold again.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 21, 2021)

Toys Toys and more Toys oh what a list we have.

Warren


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 27, 2021)

Hey IDS, any chance you have a pic of the power takeoff end where the accessories would mount.  Mine is missing what ever would be there and I've found little info about it anywhere


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 27, 2021)

DanMcG said:


> Hey IDS, any chance you have a pic of the power takeoff end where the accessories would mount.  Mine is missing what ever would be there and I've found little info about it anywhere


This model does not accept accessories. Just has what looks to be a 5/16" hole for rotor shaft lubrication.


----------



## LanceR (Jan 28, 2021)

Congratulations! I have both 14" and 18" Hobart choppers and although they don't get the use they used to when we had six kids on the farm back in New York I still use them a couple times a year.

As food for thought the blades are better off NOT being as sharp as say, a boning knife.  They will stay sharp and cut better with a thicker edge as the speed that the blades turn and even crushed ice can dull fine edges quite quickly.  

I sharpen mine with a very slightly convex edge sort of like a properly sharpened axe or hatchet so the edge is sharp enough to cut even small pieces cleanly but has a lot of steel right behind the cutting edge to support the edge.  As a knife make your uncle should know what I mean.

I can't speak to the Scharfen but the Hobart has one blade that is beveled from both sides and one that is beveled from one side and it matters in what order they are installed.  DanMcG can likely advise if the Scharfen is the same as he did a nice restoration an an 18"(?) Scharfen some years ago.

Again, congrats!  A bowl chopper open new horizons in sausage making.  And as Chef JJ wrote salsa, slaw etc are literally a matter of a few seconds per bowl load once the product is prepped.

Best regards to all,


----------

